# Barns in Lexington, KY!



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

So my family may be relocating to Lexington in the next month and I have been looking at barns for Mango. Well it seems the ones I can find are $600+ and I can't afford that while I'm in school. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfortunately your family has decided to relocate to one of the most expensive horse areas in KY. You might want to broaden your search to the smaller surround towns and board may drop in price. You may have to drive further but it may be more affordable.


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Sending you a pm about where I board 2 of our horses.


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

I'm fine with driving. I just don't know much about the area or where to look.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you tried google maps and then search "nearby" for stables? You can keep expanding the area in your search. Might find something good that way.


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

Cat said:


> Have you tried google maps and then search "nearby" for stables? You can keep expanding the area in your search. Might find something good that way.


I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Never been searched on internet. 
Punchestown Stable » Boarding & Training
Services
Shylah Farm
la estancia llc, Horses & Supplies, Lexington, KY 40511 - services
Horse Boarding and Boarding Stables in the Lexington, KY area


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out Home

We went there during Rolex for the New Vocations event. It's under new management but it was a clean facility.


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

Check out Mcconathy farms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeaconHillky (Aug 21, 2012)

New to the forums and ran across this post. You should check out Beacon Hill. Great highly affordable full care facility. Best of luck to you and your horse.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Also, call the feed stores in area, and the equine vets. There may well be all sorts of smaller places that would not be so expensive.


----------

